# Uber double accounts



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

Hello, happy Christmas to everyone! !!
My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .

Thank you in advance...


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> Hello, happy Christmas to everyone! !!
> My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
> I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .
> 
> Thank you in advance...


What did you do? Which market you in?


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

I worked in DC, Washington. Rider was drunk, she vomited in my car. I asked to get off, she used bad words to me. I had to stop car and kick her out.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> Hello, happy Christmas to everyone! !!
> My uber account was deactivated due to rider claim in June. Can I reapply again with new number and email ? 6 month passed since deactivation so how uber can notice me in the system if I create second account ? Has someone two uber accounts, can you share with me your experience?
> I want to back to road but don't know how. One of my friend told me that he opened a second account after 7 month later with new number and emails. His account was deactivated couse car accident. I need help .... please share your experience or knowledge. .
> 
> Thank you in advance...


Happy Christmas to you as well.

Well, Uber uses your identification. So, unless you have a whole different set of identity, then Uber will still have you on file.

Just go to one of Uber's branch offices and ask "what can I do to drive again"? Or go to the branch office and act like your signing up for the first time and see if they even have your information. Just see what they say.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> I worked in DC, Washington. Rider was drunk, she vomited in my car. I asked to get off, she used bad words to me. I had to stop car and kick her out.


Why would Uner lock you out for that? I would have kicked them out. Did you use physical force to kick them out?


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

How did you get deactivated by her vomitting and you kicking her out of your car.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Highly doubt thats the full story. 

Doesnt matter what your phone number is. Unless you changed your name and got a new drivers license, chances are, theyll figure out who you are.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Something is missing from this story. Did you lose your cool on her? You are leaving something out because Uber would not deactivate for the reason you provided.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> I worked in DC, Washington. Rider was drunk, she vomited in my car. I asked to get off, she used bad words to me. I had to stop car and kick her out.


Your story is not making any sense. Or dollars for that matter.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

I kicked her out in 295 highway, not on local or small road. Uber stated it is unacceptable to put rider's life in unsafe conditions even rider damages your car. Rider did claim about high way not kick out....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> I kicked her out in 295 highway, not on local or small road. Uber stated it is unacceptable to put rider's life in unsafe conditions even rider damages your car. Rider did claim about high way not kick out....


Yea that was a terrible decision on your part. Unless your life is at stake, you don't abandon a pax on a highway.

There's always lyft!


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

Yeah. I drive for lyft these days but it is so slow. I'm looking for work way to rejoin uber


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> Yeah. I drive for lyft these days but it is so slow. I'm looking for work way to rejoin uber


I don't think that type of action is corrective like being deactivated for low ratings. You can try, the answer is always no if you don't ask....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rakhruz said:


> Yeah. I drive for lyft these days but it is so slow. I'm looking for work way to rejoin uber


Just try...

You'll know soon enough


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

New, email, number and will add a letter to last name. 
I planning to use photoshop. To change my last name on license driver. Has anyone experience ,


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea that was a terrible decision on your part. Unless your life is at stake, you don't abandon a pax on a highway.
> 
> There's always lyft!


Awww....but...SO TEMPTING

Musta felt good too!!!


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> New, email, number and will add a letter to last name.
> I planning to use photoshop. To change my last name on license driver. Has anyone experience ,


Uber also has your license number on file as well, not just you name


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Rakhruz said:


> New, email, number and will add a letter to last name.
> I planning to use photoshop. To change my last name on license driver. Has anyone experience ,


Felony rule # 1

When planning to commit a Felony, 
do not post your plans to do so on the interwebs


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Felony rule # 1
> 
> When planning to commit a Felony,
> do not post your plans to do so on the interwebs


Best post on UP ever.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Uber also has your license number on file as well, not just you name


Photoshop to a fake license number, fake name on insurance cuz why stop at a felony when you can also committed insurance fraud!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> I kicked her out in 295 highway, not on local or small road. Uber stated it is unacceptable to put rider's life in unsafe conditions even rider damages your car. Rider did claim about high way not kick out....


And there you have it...... Bad move. The girl got sick in your car and you kicked her out on a busy highway. I know how busy 295 is and that was simply a lousy call on your part. Sorry, to be honest, but I do not think you are cut out for this job.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> New, email, number and will add a letter to last name.
> I planning to use photoshop. To change my last name on license driver. Has anyone experience ,


Okay, some of this is illegal. I am fairly sure that Uber will look up your driving history and when your name doesn't match your license, you will be so busted.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

Yeah, my plan was unethical and illegal. I stopped to think about it. Bye uber ...


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

You know, the simple thing to do is to call uber or go to a local office and speak with someone.....

Rather than give up when your stupid and illegal plan would not work.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

I went to the local office, they stated there is no way to rejoin. Permanent rejected..


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> I went to the local office, they stated there is no way to rejoin. Permanent rejected..


Try out for the "Shameless" series. You'd fit right in.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Try out for the "Shameless" series. You'd fit right in.


What did you mean by "shameless" series ?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Rakhruz said:


> I went to the local office, they stated there is no way to rejoin. Permanent rejected..


You burned a bridge, stick to Lyft.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Maksim said:


> You know, the simple thing to do is to call uber or go to a local office and speak with someone.....


Call uber? HAHAHAHA Let me know when you find the driver customer service number. 
Local office? HAHA

That is why I come to this forum.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Call uber? HAHAHAHA Let me know when you find the driver customer service number.
> Local office? HAHA
> 
> That is why I come to this forum.


You might get some information from the forum, yes, and far quicker... BUT... no one on the forum can make things happen for you EXCEPT Uber.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

> New, email, number and will add a letter to last name.

You'd commit a felony and insurance fraud to drive for Uber? Holy lack of perspective, Batman! You could make more doing almost anything else with your time and be taking less risk. This isn't just crazy, it's unhinged.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Rakhruz said:


> I kicked her out in 295 highway, not on local or small road. Uber stated it is unacceptable to put rider's life in unsafe conditions even rider damages your car. Rider did claim about high way not kick out....


A local cab driver did that. He was fired before he could say, "boo." He drives for Uber now. (seriously)


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thinking about it, not sure how the OP planned on getting far into a background check with a photoshopped drivers license...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Best post on UP ever.


There should also be a penile code for stupidity... If you get caught because you posted pictures of yourself online with the drugs/guns/cash or whatever you stole, or post your plans to commit a crime online or make a rap video documenting your crimes, etc...

The sentence /fines/penalty should automatically be doubled!

I got a speeding ticket on labor day. I was dropping off a drunk fat guy. I pointed the cop out to said drunk fat guy on my way over the bridge. made the drop, got a surge ping, and zipped back over the bridge. Of course I got lit up, I was doing 68 in a 35. (in my defense it's big bridge and there was not one car on the road, plus I thought it was 45) I explained to the cop I'm an Uber driver, and I should get a double fine for stupidity because I saw him sitting there 3 minutes before I got popped. I really should have gotten a stupid tax in that one!

He chucked and gave me a ticket for the minimum 6-9 over.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> There should also be a penile code for stupidity... If you get caught because you posted pictures of yourself online with the drugs/guns/cash or whatever you stole, or post your plans to commit a crime online or make a rap video documenting your crimes, etc...
> 
> The sentence /fines/penalty should automatically be doubled!
> 
> ...


hehe, you said "penile"

I really thought the cop was gonna give you a pass, WK. But still, gave ya the min. (at the end of the month, they are under pleasure)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> hehe, you said "penile"
> 
> I really thought the cop was gonna give you a pass. But still, gave ya the min. (at the end of the month, they are under pleasure)


Yeah... no pass. he said at almost 2x the speed limit he could not. He could have gotten me on reckless driving...

I had no problem with the ticket, I deserved it just for being stupid!

I'm anal about practicing what I preach...see what I did there


----------



## graphicdriver (Oct 26, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> > New, email, number and will add a letter to last name.
> 
> You'd commit a felony and insurance fraud to drive for Uber? Holy lack of perspective, Batman! You could make more doing almost anything else with your time and be taking less risk. This isn't just crazy, it's unhinged.


not only that, but why not just get into the fake ID/passport/whatever business full force. i'm sure it pays better than uber!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah... no pass. he said at almost 2x the speed limit he could not. He could have gotten me on reckless driving...
> 
> I had no problem with the ticket, I deserved it just for being stupid!
> 
> I'm anal about practicing what I preach...see what I did there


LOL, yes and not touching that with a pole......

(honestly, if I ever grow up, my only hope is to be taller)

I missed/forgot the 2x part. So that was still a solid. Honestly, if your honest and forthright, peace officers are great folks 9 times out of 3.


----------



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

I found some post about, former uber drivers, who was permanent deactivated, after than they rejoined with new, number,email i:c,... but uber found them after 6 month and fired them. Couse uber does background check every 6 months


----------

